# Hobby 750 fridge



## Lindalou (Mar 12, 2011)

HELP! We are in France and fridge/freezer on our Hobby 750 is not working. No LCD lights and doesn't work on gas/12v or mains. It was working fine on mains, then gas but when we were travelling we noticed a slight smell of burning in the cab area and on stopping found the fridge not working. All service places are fully booked up until mid-July so any suggestions very gratefully received. Does anyone know where the 12v supply to the LCD comes from?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Linda
We have a Hobby 750 year 2000

What fridge is yours?

Is the lcd on the fridge itself/

Kev


----------



## Lindalou (Mar 12, 2011)

Our fridge freezer is Thetford C!! model no N145ADL with LCD on front between fridge and freezer doors. It's worked perfectly since last April when we bought the van!
Any ideas?
Forgot to say that the fridge door swung open while we were travelling but we can't see that any of the connections would be affected by that?
Hope you love your Hobby as much as we love ours!


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Linda
My Hobby 750 is 2006 and has a Dometic Fridge/Freezer.
About 3 months ago I got a smell and my carbon monoxide alarm went off. There was a build up of deposits on the heat exchanger which I had serviced.
On another occasion I was parked on a slope for a few days visiting friends and the fridge stopped. After a few hours on the flat it started again.
Dont know if this helps but I hope you get sorted.
Ian


----------



## Lindalou (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Ian
Our problem is that there is no 12v power whatsoever reaching the fridge so it can't even set itself to work on gas or mains.

Have heard a few people say that the fridges in our vans don't like slopes so will watch out for that in future.

Thanks for getting in touch

Linda


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Lindalou, 

I was going to respond to this and make a few suggestions, but then noticed that you posted your cry for help way back in July. Did you solve the problem in the end, and if so what was the cause of the fault? We've got the 750 with the same fridge/freezer so it might happen to us one day !


----------



## Lindalou (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hi shingi*

We had to wait acouple of weeks for a service centre to take a look but the problem was then fixed in 5 minutes flat!
He just whipped the passenger seat out and replaced a fuse. We had no idea that the 12v charger unit and associated fuses were under the passenger seat...so with that knowledge we could easily have fixed the problem ourselves.
The longer we have our 750, the more we get to love her and understand her little quirks...wouldn't change her for the world even though she has just cost us a fortune to import into France...but that's a whole other story....
Thanks for getting in touch
Linda


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Linda.
Even though I don't manage to use our Hobby, I don't want to part with it.
Took six months and almost €1000 to get ours registered in France but what a sense of elation when we got our new number.

Ray.


----------

